# For all acne sufferers who've tried EVERYTHING.....



## hulagirl (Jun 28, 2006)

I have suffered from acne since age 18, and have  literally tried everything to eliminate it. Was on Accutane twice, have been on antibiotics, have tried topical perscription gels, over the counter products, obscure products over the internet, have done painful laser treatments -- and have tried just about every acne-eliminating kit sold on infomercials.

I have literally spent thousands of dollars on my skin in an effort to clear it up. And with each step, I am just disappointed about the money I've wasted and the results that I am left waiting for.

Then about six weeks ago I got an email newsletter from beauty.com about products from the Somme Institute. I'd never heard of it before (which is rare, since I've tried everything!), so I started reading about it and thought, "well, why the hell not give it a try. If it doesn't work, I won't be surprised!"

The marketing info about the products talks about some new technology...skin penetrating ingredients, etc, that outperform other products in efficacy. The info also shows impressive before and after photos. The products are not specifically for acne, but are for folks that need to regenerate their skin, due to acne, aging or sun damage. That's the best part actually. Since these products are not specifically made for acne, they don't overdry your skin. Everything else I've used leaves me so flaky, I can't even apply makeup in the morning.

After reading, I decided to by the starter kit -- about 80 bucks on beauty.com. Products are as follows:
-gentle cleanser (can use day and night)
-glycolic acid pads (start out by using only once a day)
-vitamin c serum (i use this twice a day)
-vitamin a cream (i use this twice a day)
-sunscreen 

I've been using the products for 6 weeks, and I am AMAZED at how much my skin has improved. Not only is my acne SIGNIFICANTLY reduced, but the rest of my skin is super smooth. I still get zits once in awhile, but it is NOTHING like it used to be. My friends have all noticed the results...and better yet, i can FINALLY use less face makeup!!!

I really want to tell everyone about this product, because it has helped me so much. If you've tried everything like me....give the starter kit a try and see if it works. If it doesn't, then you're only out 80 bucks. It took me about four weeks to see results, so be patient with it. Oh, and about the sunscreen: that was the only product i didn't like. But you HAVE to use a sunscreen while on this product, because of the vitamin A cream, which can increase your sun sensitivity. So instead, I used Boscia Vital Oil Free moisturizer in SPF 15 (a great, non-greasy product).

So sorry for the long message, but I just wanted to tell you all about the product line that finally has worked for me!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm glad you think it works, but this reeks of spam.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

That's wonderful - thank you for sharing the info. I suffered badly as well but thankfully Accutane and Proactiv have been quite successful for me. I control mine now with a microdermabrasion home kit and my skin is just lovely.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2006)

I can't figure out the product name?... which is the only reason I'm led to believe it may not be spam... but it does have that infomericial feeling? Haha, hulagirl call that company and tell them you would make a great infomercial girl =)


----------



## hulagirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha! I reread my msg and realize I do sound like an infomercial. Greeeeaat....watching all those late night Proactiv infomercials has rubbed off on me. Ha! 

No, I'm not an infomercial girl, but I could be for this product! Seriously great for people who've tried Proactiv and found it too harsh (benzoyl peroxide gives me a rash all over my face) and found Murad inneffective.


----------



## hulagirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, woops. The name of the product is Somme Institute. You can get the starter pack on Beauty.com.


----------



## Janice (Jun 29, 2006)

You write beautifully! Seriously, I would love to see reviews from you.


----------



## hulagirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, Janice! Apparently, I write like an infomercial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so funny, because I'm usually such a "doubter" about all that crap. When the people on tv are carrying on about how the product has changed their life, blah blah blah...But now I AM one of those people! ha!

The other product that has changed my life recently: the T3 tourmaline hair dryer. I can dry my hair straight in 20 minutes instead of 40 minutes. Amazing stuff for a girl with horribly curly, out-of-control hair.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation and congrats on finding something that works! If I can find 80 bucks to blow on this I'll give it a try!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hulagirl* 
_Thanks, Janice! Apparently, I write like an infomercial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so funny, because I'm usually such a "doubter" about all that crap. When the people on tv are carrying on about how the product has changed their life, blah blah blah...But now I AM one of those people! ha!

The other product that has changed my life recently: the T3 tourmaline hair dryer. I can dry my hair straight in 20 minutes instead of 40 minutes. Amazing stuff for a girl with horribly curly, out-of-control hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The t3 is amaaaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm a teenager and had really bad acne and have tried everything over the counter. but after being prescribed many different things by my dermatologist that didn't work he prescribed bactrim(a pill), and tazorac gel 0.1% and my skin is almost completely clear after 3 weeks.


----------

